# Aperture is dead !



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 27, 2014)

http://www.macrumors.com/2014/06/27/aperture-development-stops

Pretty sad, I really like Aperture and have been using it again recently with my Fuji X-Trans system as its way better than ACR/LR with these files.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 27, 2014)

> Apple is also working with Adobe to create a transitionary workflow to help users shift to Lightroom.


This would be great news for those of us in this forum that need to walk people through the switchover.  Too bad it is not here today.


----------



## DaveS (Jun 27, 2014)

Sell mac, buy windows pc...  Start over with fresh import.  


yes, I'm kidding.


----------



## First Due (Jun 28, 2014)

When I first started into digi the big decision was Nikon Capture (then NX..), Aperture or Lightroom. (Were there others?)

Now, there's only one really. Not happy I guessed wrong, but there ya go.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 28, 2014)

First Due said:


> When I first started into digi the big decision was Nikon Capture (then NX..), Aperture or Lightroom. (Were there others?)
> 
> Now, there's only one really. Not happy I guessed wrong, but there ya go.


Yes there were lots of others,  CaptureOnePro, AfterShotPro (was Bibblepro), DxO Optics Pro and a host of other open source apps like RAW Therapee et al.  In addition to All-in-Ones like LR there are several DAM tools that do the job that LR does for image management. 

With the purchase of Nik Software by Google, Nikon has had to morph NX2 into their own product NX-D which has a long way to go to even match the functionality of NX2.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 28, 2014)

Here's Thom Hogan's take on the demise of Aperture. It may be more of a reconfigure than a delete.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 28, 2014)

Doesn't he sound bitter? Bit surprised as I usually enjoy his writing.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 29, 2014)

This is a good reminder of how dependent we all are upon the vagaries of the software industry. It is easy to be lulled into a false sense of security believing that these large companies will always be there to provide the services that we depend on. The bottom line is… well just that if it doesn't support their bottom line then good by and too bad for all of us who hitched on to that particular band wagon. 

I think that it is prudent to keep in mind some kind of exit strategy should the software vendor of your choice decides to exit the market as Apple has just done clearly not as inconceivable as one might want to believe. 

-louie


----------



## mahadragon (Jun 29, 2014)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Here's Thom Hogan's take on the demise of Aperture. It may be more of a reconfigure than a delete.


It's sort of a reconfig of Aperture. If the new screen shots are the ones we will see, then indeed Aperture will have found a new name. I'm long Apple on this. There's too many variables here that haven't been covered. What is Photokit and what are it's ramifications? I haven't seen any detailed analysis yet. I know it's a brand new API for photo apps, how will it help us edit photos? The CIFilter looks very promising. The ability to add filters to photos before the final (raw) image is drawn is definitely something that would appeal to professional photographers. I'm not aware of Adobe's products doing edits in this manner. It would result in photos that retain more of their detail and sharpness. At WWDC they showed off the new noise reduction algorithm that blows away the old one: https://www.apertureexpert.com/tips...duction-os-x-mentions-iphoto-and#.U7BnVRZZauc

Lens correction (long a con for Aperture users), and raw file handling will be baked into the OS (Yosemite). This will make photo editing much better and powerful for OSX (and iOS) users because it will allow other apps to use this info to make better pictures. I'm very optimistic about what I've seen so far. There's no question in my mind the new Photos App will have potential to be one the most powerful photo editing tools on the planet, bar none.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah Im hoping Photos will be a good replacement too, just not enough info at present (as per usual Apple)


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 29, 2014)

Odd that they put out any announcement about Aperture?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah, its more info than we usually get


----------



## clee01l (Jun 30, 2014)

johnbeardy said:


> Odd that they put out any announcement about Aperture?


They could have simply emailed both people still using it


----------

